# Kastle van het Basjes Huis



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Picked up my new puppy this week. Kastle van het Basjes Huis. He is awesome! I am really, really pleased with him thus far.

He is ENORMOUS it seems to me anyway - and really fluffy!


He loves to bite and tug:


He will even retrieve 



I'm entirely smitten already!




His sister, Eden, is very thrilled with him too:




Here is Kastle and his half-brother, Ike van het Basjes Huis:




And Kastle and Pantalaimon vom Geistwasser:



I've started some basic clicker training with him - charging his name and such. He is VERY food driven so it's really fun 

Jason's giving me a ton of help on positioning and exercises appropriate for a pup this young and drivey:





The dogs' names in my signature link to their individual blogs that I keep updated with photos and videos of what we're working on...if anyone is interested.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG! I just died over this photo! PAN is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:

AHHH Kastle is too die for! Gorgeous puppy!!!!!!! :wub:

Huge congrats to you Falon!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Kastle is indeed a cute little fellow!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Sweet pics-love the ones of him with the other dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He is simply ADORABLE!!! :wub: I love the pictures of him with Ike, Pan, and Eden, so precious! 

I think you've got yourself a little coatie - here is Halo at around that age:










Body double?


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, he is so gorgeous! I absolutely love his coat color and he looks super sweet.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He is simply ADORABLE!!! :wub: I love the pictures of him with Ike, Pan, and Eden, so precious!
> 
> I think you've got yourself a little coatie - here is Halo at around that age:
> 
> ...


You have a point! He does look just like that. The breeder, the sire's owner and a few other people are betting he will turn out with a shorter coat. I have no idea and no experience so it will be a surprise for me LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Putting my vote for "coatie" in early! The fur on Halo's body is nowhere near as long as Keefer's, (there seems to be quite a bit of variation among LCs) but her ear hair is actually longer than his. Her coat is very thick and plush, and soft too. I'm guessing Kastle's coat will be very similar.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If Kastle ends up looking like Halo, then I might have to come steal him!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

SO many gorgeous dogs in one thread! Love it!


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

very handsome dog, but i wish i could say his name.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

omg the roly poly fluffyness just about killed me.. it's so cute to see him prancing around. :wub: and the cameo appearances from other board member's dogs is cool too!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Ohhhh, I'm in love :wub: He is adorable!!!!!! I tried to pick a favourite picture, but I couldn't - they're all so cute! Congrats on your new baby! :wild:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo cute! Congrats! Looks like he already has lots of new friends


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

KaaaUTE! Love the pic with his sister's leg in his mouth! 

Tell Jason the DFW working club misses him!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: He is adorable

I have checked his blog twice today at work lol 

Loved his intro with his sister, so cute. She better enjoy being slightly bigger this week.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> OMG! I just died over this photo! PAN is my favorite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub:
> 
> AHHH Kastle is too die for! Gorgeous puppy!!!!!!! :wub:
> 
> Huge congrats to you Falon!


This was Pan's first puppy! He's been the "baby" of the group since he arrived in October.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LOVE all the pictures, and the video! I love watching muscle memory heel work like that for some reason. Just cause they prance around so cute like I guess. 

Yeah, like I said before... I may steal him.. Just sayin'


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

How sweet! Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

OMG...the video of that adorable little butterball running around killed me! Total cute overload! 

Can't wait to see him grow!

Ronda


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Fabulous pics and fabulous pup you have there! Huge congrats!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

HE IS SO CUTE! Your other pup is gorgeous!

You look like my cousin! Don't worry thats a good thing, because she is pretty!lol


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! He went to his first SchH training yesterday and was eval'd by my TD and also by Brian Harvey, who was running the seminar we were at. Everyone thinks he is going to be a great SchH dog  I was very proud of how he did with all of the people, dogs, activity and the heat. Lies took some stacked pics of him too


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> HE IS SO CUTE! Your other pup is gorgeous!
> 
> You look like my cousin! Don't worry thats a good thing, because she is pretty!lol


Thanks! I think Eden is just gorgeous  slightly biased hehe

Hahahaha thanks! LOL :blush:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread and I can't even believe how similar my new girl is to Kastle. I think they're going to be twins!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GatorDog said:


> Resurrecting this thread and I can't even believe how similar my new girl is to Kastle. I think they're going to be twins!


You better get a thread going on your new pup, I'm so curious! Is she from the same kennel?
I saw her photo's on fb, and she is adorable, congrats!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You better get a thread going on your new pup, I'm so curious! Is she from the same kennel?
> I saw her photo's on fb, and she is adorable, congrats!!


Just started one 
I don't think they're related at all. She's from a local breeder here out of a female from vom Rehinland and a male from Floyd Haus.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Resurrecting this thread and I can't even believe how similar my new girl is to Kastle. I think they're going to be twins!


Lol I was shocked to see this thread in active topics  I think her body coat is shorter than Kastle's was? Ears look similar though. I wasn't sure about Kastle being stock or LC until about 5 months, when his adult coat was coming in and his ear fluffs went from fuzzy to longish hair.


----------

